# Pork Belly - OK to Cut Up?



## illini40 (Dec 1, 2019)

Good evening

Are there any concerns with cutting a pork belly into a couple of smaller chunks to brine/cure, instead of leaving as a whole belly?

For example - purchase a 10lb belly and cut up into three smaller chunks that are all brined/cured together. The brine/cure would all be based on 10lbs, even though it is 3 chunks of 3-4lbs each.

Does this impact the ratios or bringing/curing times?


----------



## h8that4u (Dec 1, 2019)

if doing dry cure then yes, need to weigh each piece to apply proper amount of cure mixture to each slab and then putting in to a Ziploc bag on their own. If doing such in Pop's brine then no. Mix as needed a put all chunks into a bucket that will hold them.  At least that is how I understand it.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2019)

h8that4u said:


> if doing dry cure then yes, need to weigh each piece to apply proper amount of cure mixture to each slab and then putting in to a Ziploc bag on their own. If doing such in Pop's brine then no. Mix as needed a put all chunks into a bucket that will hold them.  At least that is how I understand it.




Agreed.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 1, 2019)

If you wet brine with Pops brine then it would not matter. Just make enough to cover it all.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 1, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Good evening
> 
> Are there any concerns with cutting a pork belly into a couple of smaller chunks to brine/cure, instead of leaving as a whole belly?
> ...


Many people cut a belly down to fit their slicer


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 1, 2019)

No problem with my Pop's Brine!  As long as it is covered and not floating n the top, exposing it to the open air; weigh down with a half-full ziploc bag or a heavy plate or similar item.  Just add enough to immerse completely.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 2, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> No problem with my Pop's Brine!  As long as it is covered and not floating n the top, exposing it to the open air; weigh down with a half-full ziploc bag or a heavy plate or similar item.  Just add enough to immerse completely.



Thank you! I’m searching but cannot find your brine recipe. Can you please share?

Does the amount/weight of the meat impact your recipe?


----------



## tropics (Dec 2, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Thank you! I’m searching but cannot find your brine recipe. Can you please share?
> 
> Does the amount/weight of the meat impact your recipe?








						Pops6927's Wet Curing Brine
					

real simple curing brine:   for every 1 gallon of water, add:  1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)  1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda174  1 cup brown sugar or Splenda174 brown sugar mix  1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt  stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## illini40 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks again for the replies. I’ve been reading a lot about Pop’s brine.

Just to triple check, the brine recipe/ratios is not dependent on specific meat weight, correct? As long as the brine covers the meat fully, doesn’t matter if you are brining 1lb or 100lbs?

I previously used a dry cure on pork belly, and I really struggled with trimming the belly down to a specific weight so that I could measure out the dry rub/cure well. I’m thinking Pops wet brine is now the way to go - making my life easier with different sizes and weights.

Thanks again!


----------

